# Prepaid credit card



## Kumamon

I'm sure many foreign residents of Japan will testify that it's pretty hard to get a credit card here.

Has anyone ever had any luck picking up a prepaid credit card? If so how do you go about it?


----------



## larabell

Never tried pre-paid cards but you might ask the bank where your paycheck gets auto-deposited about a debit card.

Just to add more data point... I've applied for credit cards four times since I've been here and the only application that got turned down was at Citibank (go figure). I'd suggest keeping your eye out for promotions that link a card with some other benefit -- like Bic Camera points or something like that. The company sponsoring the partnership may have more of a vested interest in getting applications approved whereas just applying directly at the bank there's no such interest. Just a thought...


----------



## jessicalees

It is super easy to apply for a Rakuten credit card online. I was issued one with a 100,000 limit. 
Travelex also does a prepaid bank passport card. You can not use it in Japan though. It can be loaded with different currencies. I am not sure if the benefits outweigh the fees.


----------

